# Poodle coloring and nails



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Thought I'd share my experience with dying my poodle. I used the Manic Panic brand for people. I asked a groomer about hair color for dogs, and she told me that it's basically the same product for people, they just change the labels. Is this true? The Manic Panic did not irritate my dog in any way. I thought it was ironic I was reading the print on the jar stating "Vegan. Not tested on animals" as I was smearing it all over my dog! lol - I also did his nails. He is a really good trooper during the whole process, but everyone calls him a girl. I recently clipped all his pom poms down, gave him a carrot tail, trimmed his topknot into a short mohawk, no nail polish, no hair color, and people STILL refer to him as a girl. I can't win! I included some pics of him in his puppy coat, then I put him in a lamb coat, and finally a miami! I caved and got rid of his puppy topknot! He was 6 months when I put him in the lamb cut. (he is 9 months old now)


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I love the color! Too cute!

People always call my Riley a girl too! "She's sooo pretty!" Ugh! 


I want to try that Miami clip on Riley! His body hair isnt too good! And that clip is SO cute! I think his leg hair is curly enough that it would poof right! I would love for him to have long hair all over in the winter but...the hair on his back is kind of course and well, I dont know how to explain how it does...but it just doesnt look good when it gets longer. 

The Miami clip though....I think we could pull off!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Hee hee--so cute! I like the bling on those nails.

I wouldn't worry about the gender misidentification. There are people in this world who assume that every Poodle (like every cat!) is a female, so there's no getting to them. Just, if they say, "Oh, she's so pretty!" then reply, "Yes, HE'S quite the stunning fellow," or something.

--Q


----------



## vickylou (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh wow love all of them


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*poodle hair*



MrsCousin said:


> I love the color! Too cute!
> 
> People always call my Riley a girl too! "She's sooo pretty!" Ugh!
> 
> ...



I loved Leroy's puppy coat but I guess he was going through a coat change and he started to mat behind the ears and around the neck. I was surprised because he was only 6 months at the time. I wanted to keep his puppy coat as long as possible but kept hearing horror stories from people about mats appearing overnight. I did the lamb cut to ease my husband into the full poodle topknot and the miami clip. I used a 7F for the miami and it was REALLY short. For a week or so I had to put a shirt on him at night for bedtime. He didn't have the greatest hair for the pom poms because his leg hair was still straight wispy puppy hair. It looks fluffy in the photo because it had been recently blowed dried. It gave me a headache trying to shape his puppy leg hairs into a nice pom shape.

Recently, I wanted his hair to start fresh so I clipped down his pom poms and scissored all his topknot off. How old is Riley? Does he have coarse wavy hair on his back? Leroy still has a ways to go with his coat change because his face, legs, and feet are still straight puppy hair. Leroy's back hair is coarser now and VERY curly. Some of it looks like ringlets of hair it's so curly! Riley is a beautiful dog, and so white! How do you keep his face so clean?

I'm letting Leroy's hair grow out for the winter. I want him to look like a bichon/teddy bear, and clip him into the Japanese grooming styles. I've stopped shaving his face and feet and it's kinda driving me nuts. I get the urge to shave them, but I just keep thinking of the end result of looooong hair, so I just leave them alone. After he's been in a bichon/teddy bear look for a while, I plan to shave his face and leave a mustache and experiment with different mustaches. I personally don't prefer mustaches, considering they get stained, stinky, and littered with food bits, but I feel like I can't judge it till I try it. Also, I want people to stop calling him a girl! lol

When I was trying to shave his ears, I thought about leaving it tassled but he had very tiny mats on the ends of his ears which were impossible to brush out so I just shaved it all. Of course my husband loves the look Leroy has now, cause he looks like a "normal" dog. Here's some recent photos of him (he does not have the pink legs and blue tail anymore):


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Riley is 9 years old! I got him when he was 4 and his hair has always been this way. It's not curly at all on his back. Sort of wavy but frizzy on the ends....I dont know how to put it into words. You'd just have to see it...I will look and see if I can find a pic of his hair when it's a little longer. And also...when it starts growing out there are, I guess, apricot sprigs that come out! haha Kind of makes him look dirty! He had a cyst removed a couple of month ago on his side and the spot where the cyst was came back apricot! Looks like he has a lil dirty spot on his side!

I guess we're just lucky with him staying white! I bathe him only about every 3 weeks or so with Fresh n Clean Oatmeal and Baking Soda shampoo and conditioner! It smells good and the smell lasts a while! And he doesnt have the weeping eyes...they just crust in the corners (eye boogies) and I pick them off!

I LOVE the mohawk! My husband is always talking about doing that to Riley but I wasnt so sure....but it sure is CUTE!!

You have a handsome boy!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, try a more 'manly' color next time, like green or blue ;D and try silver for the nails! He still looks cute!

Ooor, you could grow him a beard like a goat? Just that small part under his chin. THEN BRAID IT LIKE A PIRATE AND PUT TWO BEADS IN IT! 8D


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Quossum said:


> Hee hee--so cute! I like the bling on those nails.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the gender misidentification. There are people in this world who assume that every Poodle (like every cat!) is a female, so there's no getting to them. Just, if they say, "Oh, she's so pretty!" then reply, "Yes, HE'S quite the stunning fellow," or something.
> 
> --Q




That reminded me of a story! Once, at the apartment complex we lived at, a man called Riley a girl and I corrected him....and he said "How did you get a male poodle? I thought they were ALL females?" I was speechless for a second and expected him to laugh...he didnt. SO, I asked him...."If they are all female...how do they continue to reproduce??" And walked away shaking my head! How silly??


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Love the idea of the pirate beard! lol I can't be too upset if they mistake him for a girl when I colored him pink. But what can I say! I wish I had a girl poodle.

Do any of you guys dress up your poodle for halloween? I'm thinking of dressing up Leroy as a pumpkin and coloring his nails orange! Or maybe green?


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

As you can see he wasnt too happy about the outfit! LOL
It didnt stay on too long!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

He looks great!! So cute! That was exactly what I had in mind for Leroy.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, by the way, I groomed Vienna's brother today. His owner got tired of people calling him a her, so he has sideburns


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You sure have fun with your pups hair! LOL. Don't feel bad, EVERYBODY thinks my whippet is a girl. I guess whippets are slim and delicate looking or something. I just want to point to his peenie and say, "See that?"  

Here are pics of my last standard Clara and Echo for Thanksgiving a couple years ago. I forgot how old Clara was getting then. She still put up with it like a trooper. Politically incorrect, I suppose, but darn it Thanksgiving is pilgrims and indians.
My kids were bored and I had some construction paper lying around:


















Your cut on your boy is like Countryboys guy. It's a great, all purpose cut! I don't understand why people think poodles are froo froo. They can be very manly. Just look at your guy (ignore those pink poms).


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Love your poodle's look for Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful nails :adore: and I adore the hats. 

Well looks like many people think that every dog wit a coat of more than 2cm is female LOL.

They get so shocked or confused when they say that Pompadour is a boy.


----------

